# Video: How to do Orange Peel Texture on a Repair



## ReignStout (Aug 15, 2018)

Thank you for the guide.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

ReignStout said:


> Thank you for the guide.


Happy to share my friend! Thank you! :thumbup:


----------

